# What happened in this pic?



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

This was at the Ind/Majs picnic in WI this summer


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

broke the banana bar off the mount????????


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

and the frame!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks kinda like a bent frame to me ,ive never had much experience with impalas tho so i could be wrong ,what ever happend i bet the dude who owns it is sick cos thats 1 nice impala


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Shitty frame wrap! :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

too much weight


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

In the words of the late Eazy-E:

"throw in in the gutta, and go buy anotha"


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

gotta be a broken frame....cars bowed all the way down...body line is shaped like a banana


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Dec 27 2004, 06:37 PM
> *broke the banana bar off the mount????????
> [snapback]2546936[/snapback]​*



rookie :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Looks like they have no idea what there lookin for :cheesy:


----------



## KOJAK (Apr 2, 2004)

wasted a perfectly good four

some punk kid probably owns it now


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

That's a rag also, no?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Dec 27 2004, 11:07 PM
> *That's a rag also, no?
> [snapback]2548406[/snapback]​*


please tell me you were kidding.... :uh: :uh: :uh: 

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## locoGreengo (Dec 23, 2004)

Look at that back bumper its jacked up!


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

damn lol hate when that happens :0 poor imp prob sittin there all fucked up now or parted out. that really isn't fixable is it ?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Folded like a coke can... with a new frame and quarters and everythign straightened back out I guess it's fixable...

Hell, Caddy Bob's blue 90's fleetwood was folded not quite that bad but it was fixed and looked like new... Anything's possible with money and a good body man..  :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Dec 28 2004, 06:26 AM
> *Folded like a coke can...  with a new frame and quarters  and everythign straightened back out I guess it's fixable...
> 
> Hell, Caddy Bob's blue 90's fleetwood was folded not quite that bad but it was fixed and looked like new...  Anything's possible with money and a good body man..   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2548954[/snapback]​*


True True


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

sorry didnt look yeah the frame did buckle look at that 1/4 ouch...................should have looked harder,sorry


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Didnt Street Riders in KC build that 64 if I am not mistaken..


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

bottom line is the car is a bucket, just like alot of people out there, they think just because they have wire wheels and hydraulics they have to enter a hop competition.



fucking idiots give lowriding a bad name, no wonder so many people say "hydraulics mess up your car"


:uh: 

:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: :uh: 

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locoGreengo_@Dec 28 2004, 02:09 AM
> *Look at that back bumper its jacked up!
> [snapback]2548848[/snapback]​*


ummm.... I don't see a bumper... where are you looking????


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ouch that sucks. Looked like a newer paint job too.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 27 2004, 08:52 PM
> *too much weight
> [snapback]2547530[/snapback]​*



Your boys built it!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: 



bumper chippin 88 knows who built it. At least they were banging on the hood of it at a previous show saying it was the shit and "they built it". :dunno:


Back of the car almost broke off...it was so tweaked and bent...I was like :0 .....that pic was from the chicago Individuals/Majestic picnic show.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

I know good work when I see it... :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anymore pics of the setup or where the damage was?? DAMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN that's a tough site to look at


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

thats nothing alittle bondo and some duck tape cant fix


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

When we were heading out that evening back to the hotel.....we were on the highway and came up behind a trailer with something flapping up and down in the wind. I was like "looks like a four"... It was that 64...and the trunk lid was just going up and down in the wind.....because the back of the car moved down AND to the right like 4-5 inches...no way the trunk was going to latch. :tears: Pretty sick.....lot of money spent on the car.


I didn't take any pictures of it afterwards....it was just too nasty and sad.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

that picture just made my stomach turn


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 28 2004, 05:33 PM
> *When we were heading out that evening back to the hotel.....we were on the highway and came up behind a trailer with something flapping up and down in the wind.  I was like "looks like a four"... It was that 64...and the trunk lid was just going up and down in the wind.....because the back of the car moved down AND to the right like 4-5 inches...no way the trunk was going to latch.  :tears:  Pretty sick.....lot of money spent on the car.
> I didn't take any pictures of it afterwards....it was just too nasty and sad.
> [snapback]2549618[/snapback]​*


yeah i seen Ron from 314 out here at the waffle house before black sunday and asked him about it ... he said it was mildly reinforced just not enuff for all those inches he was doing that day ... 

they also stopped back by when they picked up Ricos car ... damn ...i havent seen jaws drop that low in a long time out here


----------



## OGlowRida (Jan 25, 2004)

Well I drew a line and you can see how hemped up that car is.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You should have seen it from the back side....it was crazy. :around:


----------



## KOJAK (Apr 2, 2004)

how many batt.'s did that four have?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

The top edge of a 64 is not perfectly parrallel......


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 28 2004, 06:33 PM
> *The top edge of a 64 is not perfectly parrallel......
> [snapback]2550861[/snapback]​*


yeah it's supposed to curve. that looked like a nice four too, sad sight :uh:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

nobodys got anymore pics?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Dec 28 2004, 11:02 PM
> *nobodys got anymore pics?
> [snapback]2551547[/snapback]​*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

lookin like a bannana


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

I dont see what the fuss is about, its dont seem like a nice car. 


Like I said, just another reason for people to say "hydraulics mess up your car" 


bottom line, just because you have hydraulics and wire wheels dont mean you have to enter in the hydraulics competition at shows, FOOLS NEED TO LEARN HOW TO LOWRIDE.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 28 2004, 11:15 PM
> *I dont see what the fuss is about, its dont seem like a nice car.
> Like I said, just another reason for people to say "hydraulics mess up your car"
> bottom line, just because you have hydraulics and wire wheels dont mean you have to enter in the hydraulics competition at shows, FOOLS NEED TO LEARN HOW TO LOWRIDE.
> [snapback]2551623[/snapback]​*



you can't be serious :uh: ......not saying its a super clean show car but damn, it's pretty clean for a midwest (hopper) impala


----------



## dakotahopper (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 28 2004, 09:54 AM
> *Your boys built it!!!    :0  :0    :biggrin:
> bumper chippin 88 knows who built it.  At least they were banging on the hood of it at a previous show saying it was the shit and "they built it".  :dunno:
> Back of the car almost broke off...it was so tweaked and bent...I was like  :0 .....that pic was from the chicago Individuals/Majestic picnic show.
> [snapback]2549287[/snapback]​*


the frame was not done by Streetriders......only the set up


----------



## dakotahopper (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 28 2004, 09:25 PM
> *you can't be serious :uh: ......not saying its a super clean show car but damn, it's pretty clean for a midwest (hopper) impala
> [snapback]2551686[/snapback]​*


that impala was really clean....it just needed a frame


----------



## locoGreengo (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Dec 28 2004, 09:50 AM
> *ummm.... I don't see a bumper... where are you looking????
> [snapback]2549280[/snapback]​*


The guy on the left is holding the bumper in his hand.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dakotahopper_@Dec 29 2004, 12:17 AM
> *the frame was not done by Streetriders......only the set up
> [snapback]2552243[/snapback]​*



Well...I have on video your boys yelling that they built the car......gotta take the good with the bad ya know. :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 29 2004, 09:17 AM
> *Well...I have on video your boys yelling that they built the car......gotta take the good with the bad ya know.   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2552888[/snapback]​*


in one of those pics aint one of the guys from SR holding the hopping switch?..Must of thought the frame could take the abuse?? :uh:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

look closer thats a water bottle




> _Originally posted by locoGreengo_@Dec 29 2004, 09:36 AM
> *The guy on the left is holding the bumper in his hand.
> [snapback]2552815[/snapback]​*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

IF YOU(S/R) DID THE SETUP WOULDN'T YOU MAKE SURE THAT THE FRAME WAS DONE RIGHT???????????


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Dec 29 2004, 09:26 AM
> *look closer thats a water bottle
> [snapback]2552986[/snapback]​*


yup... that's what I thought, too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 28 2004, 11:25 PM
> *you can't be serious :uh: ......not saying its a super clean show car but damn, it's pretty clean for a midwest (hopper) impala
> [snapback]2551686[/snapback]​*




I am serious.


Look at the interior closely, the material isnt stretched correctly, the sail panels in the back are all wrinkled, and looking at the people in the back ground with short sleeve shirts it dont seem to be cold outside either.



Either way, like I said, it might be an "ok" car, but its not a tragedy to see it ruined, its the owners fault.

"Another one bites the dust" just do like Hi-Low did for years, keep hopping it, until its completely worthless, the car was probably not worth alot before it got ruined, somone could build a better car for under 10k easily. Losing that car isnt the end of the world, and if someone is ignorant enough to hit back bumper with a car that has a weak frame, then they deserve to lose every penny they invested into the car.

Like I already said over and over, it gives people another reason to diss lowriding and tell everyone that "hydraulics mess up your car".


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 29 2004, 12:28 PM
> *I am serious.
> Look at the interior closely, the material isnt stretched correctly, the sail panels in the back are all wrinkled,
> [snapback]2553333[/snapback]​*



I just didn't want to say it, cuz then I'd be a "hater!!!" :biggrin: Not factory interior either...the main thing that bugged me is that the power window switches were those after market flat black plastic things. Sorry but......eewwww. :nono:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Ouch....... Too bad for the car.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 29 2004, 03:20 PM
> *I just didn't want to say it, cuz then I'd be a "hater!!!"    :biggrin:  Not factory interior either...the main thing that bugged me is that the power window switches were those after market flat black plastic things.  Sorry but......eewwww.  :nono:
> [snapback]2553708[/snapback]​*




telling the truth isnt being a hater.


as far as power window switches go, mine wont be original either, but I the ones I am using are $400 and chromed billet aluminum also, my interior wont be original either, it will be done RIGHT by Bowtie Connection, but hey, I guess some peoples idea of nice, is different than others.


----------



## patrik (Oct 31, 2002)

So what ya all saying is, That car is not a hopper :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by patrik_@Dec 29 2004, 04:02 PM
> *So what ya all saying is, That car is not a hopper :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2553795[/snapback]​*




IT SHOULDNT HAVE BEEN THATS FOR SURE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_kiz (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 29 2004, 02:49 PM
> *telling the truth isnt being a hater.
> as far as power window switches go, mine wont be original either, but I the ones I am using are $400 and chromed billet aluminum also, my interior wont be original either, it will be done RIGHT by Bowtie Connection, but hey, I guess some peoples idea of nice, is different than others.
> [snapback]2553760[/snapback]​*


i hope you keep that car


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

you guys are harsh! ........So if my interior isn't super top notch, then I shouldn't even bother huh?
I give the guy credit for bringing his ride out, and hopping it! It may or may not have been finished, but looks like he just wanted to have a lil fun. 
-I do agree that money spent on the chrome suspension, could have went to other things like a stronger frame, interior, and $400 window switches :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 29 2004, 05:58 PM
> *
> I give the guy credit for bringing his ride out, and hopping it!
> [snapback]2554139[/snapback]​*




if it wasnt built right to be a hopper and he hops it, then he gets credit for being a retard.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 29 2004, 07:29 PM
> *if it wasnt built right to be a hopper and he hops it, then he gets credit for being a retard.
> [snapback]2554235[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

DAMN, I CAN'T HATE!!! I CAN'T EVEN AFFORD THE CAR!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dakotahopper (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Dec 29 2004, 08:46 AM
> *in one of those pics aint one of the guys from SR holding the hopping switch?..Must of thought the frame could take the abuse?? :uh:
> [snapback]2552930[/snapback]​*


they diddn't even wanna hop the car but the owner of the car wanted them to so he did...the owner of the car was advised to get a new frame and wrap it before he started hopping it but he diddn't......no fault of SR.


----------



## dakotahopper (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 29 2004, 10:36 AM
> *IF YOU(S/R) DID THE SETUP WOULDN'T YOU MAKE SURE THAT THE FRAME WAS DONE RIGHT???????????
> [snapback]2553161[/snapback]​*


like i said before we told him he needed a frame wrap....what were they supose to do make him get one?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

if the owner of the car is that hard headed then he deserves for his car to be like that.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

that poor impala


----------



## KOJAK (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dakotahopper_@Dec 29 2004, 08:56 PM
> *they diddn't even wanna hop the car but the owner of the car wanted them to so he did...the owner of the car was advised to get a new frame and wrap it before he started hopping it but he diddn't......no fault of SR.
> [snapback]2554641[/snapback]​*


same kinda thing happened to my bro and i.

this kid brought us a 59 bel air and said he wanted it lifted, then he decides to make it a hopper :uh: but doesnt want a frame wrap or reinforcements of any kind!
long story short, he wants us to hop it at a car show, we said no and he found some punk to hit the switch for him. punk tells him "i have to practice hittin the switches", so the kid procedes to let him totally fucking shred the frame of this ride!

then he brings the 59 back to us saying we didnt install the hydraulics correctly! :thumbsdown: 


retard :twak:


----------



## shutemdown (Sep 15, 2003)

I was going to say the same thing kojak


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Did this car have anything done to it?? arches, X-member??


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KOJAK_@Dec 29 2004, 11:41 PM
> *long story short, he wants us to hop it at a car show, we said no and he found some punk to hit the switch for him.  punk tells him "i have to practice hittin the switches", so the kid procedes to let him totally fucking shred the frame of this ride!
> 
> then he brings the 59 back to us saying we didnt install the hydraulics correctly! :thumbsdown:
> ...




But in this case the installers actually were hitting the switch (as seen in one of the pics). So they must of thought it was strong enough. :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dakotahopper_@Dec 29 2004, 05:58 PM
> *like i said before we told him he needed a frame wrap....what were they supose to do make him get one?? :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2554652[/snapback]​*


IF YOU WERE A REAL SHOP YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

REAL SHOPS GET ON THE COVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

She's nice......


----------



## hydrodancer91 (Nov 3, 2004)

the fucked up thing is ron ( the guy who owned the car) was told by everyone to start with a new frame the pics dont really do the car justice. yeah the interior could have been better but this car HAD a clean straight body with a nice paint job and its chromed out like crazy. but everyone told him to get a different frame he had a cheap ass welding shop in st louis called gerling and sons do the frame most of the frame i have seen them do are junk you can normally pop the plates off with a decent size screwdriver. the frame was suppose to be a complete wrap but it wasnt it was a horrible frame wrap. i personally wouldnt have hopped the car with that frame if he wanted it to hop he should of hit his own switches. if he cant hit a switch he should have stayed in the driveway until he learned and then bring it out. but to set it straight street riders didnt do the frame. but if i were them i wouldnt have hit the switch on it knowing the frame was wrapped the way it was.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrodancer91_@Dec 30 2004, 10:22 PM
> *the fucked up thing is ron ( the guy who owned the car) was told by everyone to start with a new frame the pics dont really do the car justice. yeah the interior could have been better but this car HAD a clean straight body with a nice paint job and its chromed out like crazy. but everyone told him to get a different frame he had a cheap ass welding shop in st louis called gerling and sons do the frame most of the frame i have seen them do are junk you can normally pop the plates off with a decent size screwdriver. the frame was suppose to be a complete wrap but it wasnt it was a horrible frame wrap. i personally wouldnt have hopped the car with that frame if he wanted it to hop he should of hit his own switches. if he cant hit a switch he should have stayed in the driveway until he learned and then bring it out. but to set it straight street riders didnt do the frame. but if i were them i wouldnt have hit the switch on it knowing the frame was wrapped the way it was.
> [snapback]2558371[/snapback]​*



Thanks.....for answering my question


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrodancer91_@Dec 30 2004, 10:22 PM
> *you can normally pop the plates off with a decent size screwdriver.
> [snapback]2558371[/snapback]​*





ouch


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

i was there when it happened it was a sad sight


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 27 2004, 04:19 PM
> *This was at the Ind/Majs picnic in WI this summer
> [snapback]2546886[/snapback]​*


They thought they say a white girl under the car. They are trying to see who can ask her out first. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 31 2004, 09:13 PM
> *They thought they say a white girl under the car. They are trying to see who can ask her out first.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2560592[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 29 2004, 11:36 AM
> *IF YOU(S/R) DID THE SETUP WOULDN'T YOU MAKE SURE THAT THE FRAME WAS DONE RIGHT???????????
> [snapback]2553161[/snapback]​*


That was the first thing we did tell him,but by the time he brought us the car the motor and all the car was put back togher.So he told us to go ahead and do the set-up because he just wanted it out for that summer.We did not touch the frame.And for all you haters on here the first time we hopped the car it hit 52 inches and took first at the individuals car show,so everything worked the frame just sucked.But ron isn't even tripping on it,he has a new frame and his car will be out in 2005 so keep talking shit he'll see you this summer.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Dec 28 2004, 11:01 AM
> *I know good work when I see it... :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2549305[/snapback]​*


Ask anyone in stl,when he first showed his car he was the talk of the town.He was the first in stl not only to hop good but to have a super clean setup too.He had more money in his motor than most have in there cars.And you say you know good work,post some of pics of your car let's see this good work?


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 28 2004, 10:15 PM
> *I dont see what the fuss is about, its dont seem like a nice car.
> Like I said, just another reason for people to say "hydraulics mess up your car"
> bottom line, just because you have hydraulics and wire wheels dont mean you have to enter in the hydraulics competition at shows, FOOLS NEED TO LEARN HOW TO LOWRIDE.
> [snapback]2551623[/snapback]​*


He has way more than wires.Try full chrome underneath,fully done chrome motor and full new interior.And the trunk was just as clean as the car.If you don't think thats clean i'd like to see your car.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 30 2004, 09:14 AM
> *But in this case the installers actually were hitting the switch (as seen in one of the pics).  So they must of thought it was strong enough.  :dunno:
> [snapback]2556518[/snapback]​*


KEEP TALKING BITCH


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 30 2004, 11:05 AM
> *REAL SHOPS GET ON THE COVER!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2556790[/snapback]​*


No real shops stay open ,they don't close.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

is he repainting it and puttin new 1/4s on that car or waht :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 7 2005, 12:18 AM
> *Ask anyone in stl,when he first showed his car he was the talk of the town.He was the first in stl not only to hop good but to have a super clean setup too.[snapback]2579904[/snapback]​*



Wrong. He was the talk of the town because he claimed he was and I quote "King of Swang" <---on video---even when his front wheels had never left the ground yet. He brought it on himself when Individuals pulled up on him and served him...and yes it was a serving. 

And no...he wasn't the first in STL to swing, I believe Lamont, Individuals..turned Utlimate Riders, was with the 64 along with Chris even before that, Individuals STL, with his 64. :dunno:


I'm just reporting the real situation. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 7 2005, 12:46 AM
> *KEEP TALKING BITCH
> [snapback]2579929[/snapback]​*


Sorry, didn't mean to hurt your feelings....I didn't know you were so _sensitive_.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:0 wow this is some deep shit down there huh


----------



## mk2 pete (Feb 14, 2004)

if he wants to fuk it up, let him, dont diss him for makin that decision.

if i rolled up in that 64 and somebody gave me sh1t for havin cheap window switches, id fukkin lay em down.

damn, my car was still rollin to shows with a box that wouldnt change gear, a windscreen that was nearly fallin out, square rims, leakin pumps, and cracked a-arms! i had the best summer of my life last year, and ill duct tape it back together for 05, i earnd respect for that over here in the uk, cos it costs money, a 64 like that over here would be a snip at £10,000 to build alone, never mind $10,000!

if it breaks, it breaks.

p.s. £10,000 = around $18,000


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jan 7 2005, 12:06 PM
> *:0 wow this is some deep shit down there huh
> [snapback]2581019[/snapback]​*



To some people.....it "bothers them". :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 7 2005, 12:48 AM
> *No real shops stay open ,they don't close.
> [snapback]2579932[/snapback]​*


Let's see you guys are open about once every two weeks so at that rate it will take you about 5 more years to catch up with me. You can keep using your own money to keep it open because we both know you are not making any money. You can have the headache all you want, I'm glad I closed.


----------



## kosstheory (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 28 2004, 09:15 PM
> *I dont see what the fuss is about, its dont seem like a nice car.
> Like I said, just another reason for people to say "hydraulics mess up your car"
> bottom line, just because you have hydraulics and wire wheels dont mean you have to enter in the hydraulics competition at shows, FOOLS NEED TO LEARN HOW TO LOWRIDE.
> [snapback]2551623[/snapback]​*


I agree that some people should just stick to lowriding and no hopping, but Ron isn't one of them. True he hopped a car with a shitty frame wrap and he'll never do it again, but he always intended to hop the car. It was not like he woke up one morning and decided he was ready to hop. The car just hops too good for the frame he had, but don't sleep - he just picked his new frame up last night and the car will be on the streets this summer. And as far as his car not being THAT clean (except the old POOR FRAME), only someone who just does not know how the car looked, a hater, or a stupid mutha-fucka would talk that "Not so clean" shit. Which one are you? Where is a picture of your car?
How many years have you been lowriding? Do you ride in the hood or just car shows and parks and shit? Do you know Ron or anybody in 314 or STL for that matter? NO? If so who? 

This site is cool and all for people exchanging ideas about cars and announcing shows or what ever, but when people like yourself can't simply scroll through posts and speak on only what you know, Lay It Low becomes a haven for mark-ass fools to talk about people just because they get away with it. You don't ever see real riders on here pickin' arguments with people on line - In fact you seldom see us respond to this sort of Bull Shit! But every now and then you gotta set fools straight. Just to make sure I'm understood, if we come to North Carolina prove me wrong. Go right up to Ron's face (or anybody's face for that matter) and call him a "Fool who needs to learn how to lowride". I bet you swallow your fuckin nutts. At the end of the day it's fools like you who give lowriding a bad name - hatin' on people and talkin' shit about them when you don't even know them. 

Oh yeah! If you can't wait for us to come to Noth Carolina, you can find us near the corner of MLK and N. Kingshighway with hot shit in the garage. Let mee know if you need a map.


----------



## locoGreengo (Dec 23, 2004)

Peace cars can be repaired.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 7 2005, 03:58 PM
> *Wrong.  He was the talk of the town because he claimed he was and I quote "King of Swang" <---on video---even when his front wheels had never left the ground yet.  He brought it on himself when Individuals pulled up on him and served him...and yes it was a serving.
> 
> And no...he wasn't the first in STL to swing, I believe Lamont, Individuals..turned Utlimate Riders, was with the 64 along with Chris even before that, Individuals STL, with his 64.  :dunno:
> ...


Your such a hater man,read tinos post he was the first to swing with a clean ass trunk.Even lamont and chris will till you that.And his first time out he did 52,i don't think chris had been that high yet and lamont had done 55 ,but his trunk wasn't even close.Keep talking dan the more you say the more poeple figure out you just hate on anything we do.Buy the way i think ron wants to see you!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mk2 pete_@Jan 7 2005, 06:29 PM
> *if he wants to fuk it up, let him, dont diss him for makin that decision.
> 
> if i rolled up in that 64 and somebody gave me sh1t for havin cheap window switches, id fukkin lay em down.
> ...


Dan doggs anything that has to do with us if your on here at all you'll learn that.And ron is redoing his car,we just dropped his frame off at the powder coater,money isn't that big of a deal for some poeple like it is for others you know.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 8 2005, 10:36 PM
> *Let's see you guys are open about once every two weeks so at that rate it will take you about 5 more years to catch up with me.  You can keep using your own money to keep it open because we both know you are not making any money. You can have the headache all you want, I'm glad I closed.
> [snapback]2584777[/snapback]​*


If thinking we use our own money to keep the shop open makes you fill better about closing go ahead and think that.And as far as catching up to you lets see,

In the two years we were both opened we did 6 full chrome undercarriages you did what none.we did 5 full frame wraps and several stress wraps.We went unbeaten in 2004 at every show we went to with our monte,and had the highest inches in the midwest all 2004.And did more powder coated frames than you did.

And as far as making money,our bills are like double what yours were,and still all 3 of us made money'and i don't mean like what you did 30 or 40 dollars here or there.And every carshow we went to last summer was paid for by the shop even the trip to las vegas last oct.

Just like you said you have a kid to feed,will i have 3 and shawn has 2 so we don't have the money to pay for the shop bills.Tino does but he has been busy buying townhouses and homes with his money.And as far as the headache,if you wouldn't have let poeple have you do work for almost nothing maybe you would have made it.Hi-caliber was like the 5th shop you tried so you sould have known it wasn't easy already.

Bottom line is your closed and we are still open and if it wasn't for dans big month we probable wouldn't have any beef between our too camps.And the funny thing is that he talks all this shit on here but what did he do when tino went to his house,i don't even have to say it you know and we know.And rons going to get him next he needs to learn to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kosstheory_@Jan 9 2005, 11:14 PM
> *I agree that some people should just stick to lowriding and no hopping, but Ron isn't one of them. True he hopped a car with a shitty frame wrap and he'll never do it again, but he always intended to hop the car. It was not like he woke up one morning and decided he was ready to hop. The car just hops too good for the frame he had, but don't sleep - he just picked his new frame up last night and the car will be on the streets this summer. And as far as his car not being THAT clean (except the old POOR FRAME), only someone who just does not know how the car looked, a hater, or a stupid mutha-fucka would talk that "Not so clean" shit. Which one are you? Where is a picture of your car?
> How many years have you been lowriding? Do you ride in the hood or just car shows and parks and shit? Do you know Ron or anybody in 314 or STL for that matter? NO? If so who?
> 
> ...



True that brother,we've been puttin up with haters around here for a long time,but we're the ones on the truucha tapes and we are the ones going to vegas and cali meeting the real poeple in this game.Not everyone but a big portion of people on her probable don't even have shit and don't know what they are talking about.See ya soon brother.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

What did I say that was SO bad. I voiced my opinion on one aspect of the car and you call it hate...so be it. You need to look up the true definition of hate. A classic impala should have the proper window switches in my book.

And when your bro stopped by...I told him I was on his mind WAY too much, that he got served (and it wasn't even by me), and he apparently has some issues he needs to deal with. He wanted to fight about it... purely idiotic. Did he tell you that before you called twinkie 7 times that night? Get this, Ted was with us too when you called and we were laughing all night at you guys. Pitifull. Anyone that can't deal with the internet and people voicing their opinions, should stay off it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 12 2005, 07:07 AM
> *What did I say that was SO bad.  I voiced my opinion on one aspect of the car and you call it hate...so be it.  You need to look up the true definition of hate.  A classic impala should have the proper window switches in my book.
> 
> And when your bro stopped by...I told him I was on his mind WAY too much, that he got served (and it wasn't even by me), and he apparently has some issues he needs to deal with.  He wanted to fight about it... purely idiotic.  Did he tell you that before you called twinkie 7 times that night?  Get this, Ted was with us too when you called and we were laughing all night at you guys.  Pitifull.  Anyone that can't deal with the internet and people voicing their opinions, should stay off it.
> [snapback]2595934[/snapback]​*


Your a little bitch dan and tino did that on his own i didn't know about it untill after.And try and act big on here all you want,when you had him there you acted like a bitch.You wouldn't even come outside some big pimp?And then your tring to get jamie or someone else to do something about it, pure bitch.And ron is going to get you next so you should get ready to till him your just playing and you don't mean it like you did tino.And no one served him we beat scotty in the hop but you always try to change what happened on here.We also beat your monte twice in a roll now,you don't talk about that.

Your pissed because we have always had better than you and because we got in on your old shop.And we out lasted you guys ,maybe instead of talking shit for jamie you should have tried helping him.And do you know what twink talks about you behind your back to us bitch i don't think so.You have no idea how many poeple think your a dumb fuck do you,tino just got back form L.A. and poeple all the way over there were asking about your punk ass,and why you talk so much shit on everyone,face it your a hater 4life. EX-caliber


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 12 2005, 07:07 AM
> *What did I say that was SO bad.  I voiced my opinion on one aspect of the car and you call it hate...so be it.  You need to look up the true definition of hate.  A classic impala should have the proper window switches in my book.
> 
> And when your bro stopped by...I told him I was on his mind WAY too much, that he got served (and it wasn't even by me), and he apparently has some issues he needs to deal with.  He wanted to fight about it... purely idiotic.  Did he tell you that before you called twinkie 7 times that night?  Get this, Ted was with us too when you called and we were laughing all night at you guys.  Pitifull.  Anyone that can't deal with the internet and people voicing their opinions, should stay off it.
> [snapback]2595934[/snapback]​*


BEcause you have had so many of them you would know right.Thats the piont you do'nt have shit but you talk about other people's stuff,like i said he wants to see you.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Everything you say is absolute garbage...I could dispute every single sentence you type easily. I've never had a shop...your guys monte is circus....I could go on and on. Just not important enough to waste my time.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 12 2005, 07:37 AM
> *Everything you say is absolute garbage...I could dispute every single sentence you type easily.  I've never had a shop...your guys monte is circus....I could go on and on.  Just not important enough to waste my time.
> [snapback]2596013[/snapback]​*



It's funny how now that he's closed you like to act like you had nothing to do with it,but when he was opened you acted like you owned it on here.And you started with all the circus bullshit we just beat you at your own game.

If you didn't have layitlow you would probable kill yourself because this is the only place that poeple look up to you.Talk all you want *** your a bitch tino punked your little ass and you can't stand that EX-caliber is no more.(were the best in the midwest)you make me laugh.The only reason He made it as long as he did is because he didn't want us to out last him but we did so just live with it. :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You seriously live in your own 'make believe' world.....I could say I punked him too (all u have is hear say)...I would love to hear the story told....it doesn't matter to me. You guys are the ones all huffy and puffy. I don't care what you guys think/say....it don't mean two shits to me.....why do you care so much about what I think? Don't even answer that....cuz I don't care.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kosstheory_@Jan 9 2005, 06:14 PM
> *I agree that some people should just stick to lowriding and no hopping, but Ron isn't one of them. True he hopped a car with a shitty frame wrap and he'll never do it again, but he always intended to hop the car. It was not like he woke up one morning and decided he was ready to hop. The car just hops too good for the frame he had, but don't sleep - he just picked his new frame up last night and the car will be on the streets this summer. And as far as his car not being THAT clean (except the old POOR FRAME), only someone who just does not know how the car looked, a hater, or a stupid mutha-fucka would talk that "Not so clean" shit. Which one are you? Where is a picture of your car?
> How many years have you been lowriding? Do you ride in the hood or just car shows and parks and shit? Do you know Ron or anybody in 314 or STL for that matter? NO? If so who?
> 
> ...




You know I would respond with a comment filled full of hate, but I dont want to waste my time.

To answer your question of how long I have been lowriding, you know, I didnt write the fucking date down, I pretty much been into it since I was a kid, and been owning them since I was old enough to drive. I am 29 now so add that up.

I am not one of them guys who started lowriding because fucking rappers had lowriders in his video. I actually listened to rap because they had lowriders in their videos, I have been interested in lowriding before rap music was ever thought of.

Either way, I dont care for cars that hop, nor do I respect a car because it hops, I lowride, its as simple as that.


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

Who did his new frame?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kosstheory_@Jan 9 2005, 03:14 PM
> *I agree that some people should just stick to lowriding and no hopping, but Ron isn't one of them. True he hopped a car with a shitty frame wrap and he'll never do it again, but he always intended to hop the car. It was not like he woke up one morning and decided he was ready to hop. The car just hops too good for the frame he had, but don't sleep - he just picked his new frame up last night and the car will be on the streets this summer. And as far as his car not being THAT clean (except the old POOR FRAME), only someone who just does not know how the car looked, a hater, or a stupid mutha-fucka would talk that "Not so clean" shit. Which one are you? Where is a picture of your car?
> How many years have you been lowriding? Do you ride in the hood or just car shows and parks and shit? Do you know Ron or anybody in 314 or STL for that matter? NO? If so who?
> 
> ...


COME TO CRENSHAW!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 11 2005, 11:27 PM
> *Your a little bitch dan and tino did that on his own i didn't know about it untill after.And try and act big on here all you want,when you had him there you acted like a bitch.You wouldn't  even come outside some big pimp?And then your tring to get jamie or someone else to do something about it, pure bitch.And ron is going to get you next so you should get ready to till him your just playing and you don't mean it like you did tino.And no one served him we beat scotty in the hop but you always try to change what happened on here.We also beat your monte twice in a roll now,you don't talk about that.
> 
> Your pissed because we have always had better than you and because we got in on your old shop.And we out lasted you guys ,maybe instead of talking shit for jamie you should have tried helping him.And do you know what twink talks about you behind your back to us bitch i don't think so.You have no idea how many poeple think your a dumb fuck do you,tino just got back form L.A. and poeple all the way over there were asking about your punk ass,and why you talk so much shit on everyone,face it your a hater 4life.  EX-caliber
> [snapback]2595985[/snapback]​*


I TALKED TO TINO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: MY NEW LIL BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrodancer91_@Dec 30 2004, 07:22 PM
> *the fucked up thing is ron ( the guy who owned the car) was told by everyone to start with a new frame the pics dont really do the car justice. yeah the interior could have been better but this car HAD a clean straight body with a nice paint job and its chromed out like crazy. but everyone told him to get a different frame he had a cheap ass welding shop in st louis called gerling and sons do the frame most of the frame i have seen them do are junk you can normally pop the plates off with a decent size screwdriver. the frame was suppose to be a complete wrap but it wasnt it was a horrible frame wrap. i personally wouldnt have hopped the car with that frame if he wanted it to hop he should of hit his own switches. if he cant hit a switch he should have stayed in the driveway until he learned and then bring it out. but to set it straight street riders didnt do the frame. but if i were them i wouldnt have hit the switch on it knowing the frame was wrapped the way it was.
> [snapback]2558371[/snapback]​*


I HAVE A FRAME FOR HIM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 6 2005, 10:13 PM
> *That was the first thing we did tell him,but by the time he brought us the car the motor and all the car was put back togher.So he told us to go ahead and do the set-up because he just wanted it out for that summer.We did not touch the frame.And for all you haters on here the first time we hopped the car it hit 52 inches and took first at the individuals car show,so everything worked the frame just sucked.But ron isn't even tripping on it,he has a new frame and his car will be out in 2005 so keep talking shit he'll see you this summer.
> [snapback]2579895[/snapback]​*


HE DON'T WANT TO SEE ME!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: NEXT TIME YOU COME TO L.A. YOU BETTER GIVE ME NOTICE SUCKA!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 6 2005, 10:48 PM
> *No real shops stay open ,they don't close.
> [snapback]2579932[/snapback]​*


WE'RE NOT CLOSED!!!! GOTTA BE TRUE TO THE GAME!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 6 2005, 10:13 PM
> *That was the first thing we did tell him,but by the time he brought us the car the motor and all the car was put back togher.So he told us to go ahead and do the set-up because he just wanted it out for that summer.We did not touch the frame.And for all you haters on here the first time we hopped the car it hit 52 inches and took first at the individuals car show,so everything worked the frame just sucked.But ron isn't even tripping on it,he has a new frame and his car will be out in 2005 so keep talking shit he'll see you this summer.
> [snapback]2579895[/snapback]​*


IT'S DONE AND WAITING!!!!!!!  AND THE FRAME IS DONE RIGHT TOO!!!!!! POWER WINDOWS AND SEATS!!! :0


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydrodancer91_@Dec 30 2004, 08:22 PM
> *the fucked up thing is ron ( the guy who owned the car) was told by everyone to start with a new frame the pics dont really do the car justice. yeah the interior could have been better but this car HAD a clean straight body with a nice paint job and its chromed out like crazy. but everyone told him to get a different frame he had a cheap ass welding shop in st louis called gerling and sons do the frame most of the frame i have seen them do are junk you can normally pop the plates off with a decent size screwdriver. the frame was suppose to be a complete wrap but it wasnt it was a horrible frame wrap. i personally wouldnt have hopped the car with that frame if he wanted it to hop he should of hit his own switches. if he cant hit a switch he should have stayed in the driveway until he learned and then bring it out. but to set it straight street riders didnt do the frame. but if i were them i wouldnt have hit the switch on it knowing the frame was wrapped the way it was.
> [snapback]2558371[/snapback]​*


yeah gerlings and sons did my spring pockets in the back and my shit still plit and they want to charge me $300.00 dollars for a bridge no way i feel they owe me


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Jan 12 2005, 10:10 AM
> *yeah gerlings and sons did my spring pockets in the back and my shit still plit and they want to charge me $300.00 dollars for a bridge no way i feel they owe me
> [snapback]2596975[/snapback]​*


 :tears:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 12 2005, 03:09 PM
> *You seriously live in your own 'make believe' world.....I could say I punked him too (all u have is hear say)...I would love to hear the story told....it doesn't matter to me.  You guys are the ones all huffy and puffy.  I don't care what you guys think/say....it don't mean two shits to me.....why do you care so much about what I think?  Don't even answer that....cuz I don't care.
> [snapback]2596592[/snapback]​*


All anybody has to do is look at your posts on here ,in more than half of them you always make comments about us. so who is on whos mind?And as far as you punking tino thats what you would like people on here to think,thats why you didn't say anything about it because you know you bitched out.I'm sure tino would meet you anytime ******,but you don't want to fight right you like to just act bad on here.
p.s if you don't care quit talking about us.

STREET RIDERS 4 YEARS STRONG TAKING IT TO THE STREETS


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 12 2005, 05:32 PM
> *WE'RE NOT CLOSED!!!!  GOTTA BE TRUE TO THE GAME!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2596877[/snapback]​*



I wasn't talking about you guys i was talking about the best shop ever that last about 2years. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 12 2005, 05:31 PM
> *HE DON'T WANT TO SEE ME!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  NEXT TIME YOU COME TO L.A. YOU BETTER GIVE ME NOTICE SUCKA!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2596872[/snapback]​*


Whats up scotty,my bro said he tried to hook up with you but no one was at the shop you guys sound like us only there when you want to be right.And we are planning to go back to cali,cali,cali---------go back to cali,cali,cali with our rides we need to show our club over there what k.c. has.

MAJESTICS KC FOR SHO BIG SCOTTY


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 12 2005, 11:34 AM
> *IT'S DONE AND WAITING!!!!!!!    AND THE FRAME IS DONE RIGHT TOO!!!!!!  POWER WINDOWS AND SEATS!!!  :0
> [snapback]2596881[/snapback]​*


do you know what color this 63 is? like code or whatever?


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 12 2005, 11:34 AM
> *IT'S DONE AND WAITING!!!!!!!    AND THE FRAME IS DONE RIGHT TOO!!!!!!  POWER WINDOWS AND SEATS!!!  :0
> [snapback]2596881[/snapback]​*


i mean this one


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 12 2005, 12:10 PM
> *:tears:
> [snapback]2597211[/snapback]​*


gerlings needs to do the job right the first time then i would not be mad you must use gerlings and sons for your welds HUH?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2005, 09:23 PM
> *All anybody has to do is look at your posts on here ,in more than half of them you always make comments about us. so who is on whos mind?And as far as you punking tino thats what you would like people on here to think,thats why you didn't say anything about it because you know you bitched out.I'm sure tino would meet you anytime ******,but you don't want to fight right you like to just act bad on here.
> p.s if you don't care quit talking about us.
> 
> ...


More garbage. Say something intelligent with merit and maybe you will get a response to your accusations. 

Dang...your an internet Gangster! Do you really think I would be worried about either one of you guys? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 13 2005, 03:05 PM
> *More garbage.  Say something intelligent with merit and maybe you will get a response to your accusations.
> 
> Dang...your an internet Gangster!  Do you really think I would be worried about either one of you guys?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2600613[/snapback]​*



You were telling tino you couldn't beleave we was doing this that it's just all a game to you and then you said you were thinking of coming outside but your bitch ass didn't.He even swung on you and you still didn't come out side your a fuckin bitch how needs his friends to back up his talk,back it up yourself bitch.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 13 2005, 10:04 AM
> *You were telling tino you couldn't beleave we was doing this that it's just all a game to you and then you said you were thinking of coming outside but your bitch ass didn't.He even swung on you and you still didn't come out side your a fuckin bitch how needs his friends to back up his talk,back it up yourself bitch.
> [snapback]2600764[/snapback]​*


You gonna try and talk smack on that...you're right....I couldn't believe he was pissed off about something on the internet. He was worried people were gonna think he was a "***". :roflmao:

I pushed his ass out the door and swung on him and actually contacted after he swung and grazed my elbow....My ELBOW...it was pitifull (I bet he didn't tell you that). Why would I want to fight someone that can't even reach me? Trust me...there is nothing to be scared of.

It would just make things worse......

You guys have some major insecurities to overcome. If you look, I didn't start this topic....I didn't start talking smack about the car...I didn't even bring your guys names up. You coming down on me for no good reason, plain and simple. Get over it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 13 2005, 04:33 PM
> *You gonna try and talk smack on that...you're right....I couldn't believe he was pissed off about something on the internet.  He was worried people were gonna think he was a "***".  :roflmao:
> 
> I pushed his ass out the door and swung on him and actually contacted after he swung and grazed my elbow....My ELBOW...it was pitifull (I bet he didn't tell you that).  Why would I want to fight someone that can't even reach me?  Trust me...there is nothing to be scared of.
> ...



Your such a bitch i'm on here one day and allready you have other poeple calling me.Why don't you call me bitch every time i get into it with you other poeple call wanting shit .And your right it would make things worse but its all because of you.
And tinos going to see you beleave that,so no reason to talk will see what happens.And as far as you not starting this bullshit ,you tried to make it look like what happed to his car was our fault and you knew we didn't do the frame.You said you didn't worry about us so just drop it and quit talking about us because we are going to be here for along time no matter what you guys do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Just to clear it up.....I don't tell anyone else to do anything for me. People do what they want on their own. You always think I'm the "master mind" or something. I am not....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2005, 07:28 PM
> *:biggrin:
> I wasn't talking about you guys i was talking about the best shop ever that last about 2years. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2599131[/snapback]​*


"the best"!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2005, 07:34 PM
> *Whats up scotty,my bro said he tried to hook up with you but no one was at the shop you guys sound like us only there when you want to be right.And we are planning to go back to cali,cali,cali---------go back to cali,cali,cali with our rides we need to show our club over there what k.c. has.
> 
> MAJESTICS KC FOR SHO BIG SCOTTY
> [snapback]2599156[/snapback]​*


AM I AN HONARY MEMBER??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jan 12 2005, 07:48 PM
> *do you know what color this 63 is? like code or whatever?
> [snapback]2599233[/snapback]​*


OF COURSE I DO!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 13 2005, 08:04 AM
> *You were telling tino you couldn't beleave we was doing this that it's just all a game to you and then you said you were thinking of coming outside but your bitch ass didn't.He even swung on you and you still didn't come out side your a fuckin bitch how needs his friends to back up his talk,back it up yourself bitch.
> [snapback]2600764[/snapback]​*


DAN YOU GOT PIMPED SLAPPED LIKE A HO!!!!!!!!!! YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR NAME TO "BIG-PIMPED"!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: Right. You're not helping their complexes.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

how did this go from a topic about a poor impala getting hurt to big pimpin getting hurt ?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 13 2005, 05:49 PM
> *DAN YOU GOT PIMPED SLAPPED LIKE A HO!!!!!!!!!!  YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR NAME TO "BIG-PIMPED"!!!!!!
> [snapback]2601107[/snapback]​*


Scotty your lucky your from out there.Here we have to deal with marks like this trying to be something they are not.I would like to see dan go to cali and hang out like my bro did.He wouldn't last long.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 13 2005, 05:46 PM
> *AM I AN HONARY MEMBER??
> [snapback]2601096[/snapback]​*


I don't know you would have to ask rich. :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 13 2005, 11:47 AM
> *OF COURSE I DO!!!!!!
> [snapback]2601100[/snapback]​*


is it a secret? it looks like a metalic light blue that i've seen on a lot of impalas


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 14 2005, 12:26 AM
> *Scotty your lucky your from out there.Here we have to deal with marks like this trying to be something they are not.I would like to see dan go to cali and hang out like my bro did.He wouldn't last long.
> [snapback]2603434[/snapback]​*


 you think hangin in cali makes you somethan? your brother went and hung with car club members,i am sure that made it alot eaisier to fit in there .


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Cali, Cali, Cali


:uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

After reading through all 7 pages. I got my original question answered and then some. But I read one person say that, "His intention was always to hop" and another person go on to say"He's got more money in his motor than most have in their cars...etc" and "There's big money in his chrome work"
......now after hearing all this, the conclusion I came to is that my man must be a *FOOL!!!* WTF....would you spend all that $$$ on engine, chrome, clean trunk, interior, and forget about a full frame wrap, and EXPECT TO HOP!!!. :buttkick: :nono: 
I'm not hating, on just going by what was stated, and if what was stated was true, then my mans is a fuckin moron, and he deserved to have his shit pushed in.
...and for the record: I have a 64 that had a 3/4 frame wrap. That I NEVER EVER hopped, and the frame was tweaked like a mofo when I got rid of it


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 14 2005, 02:51 PM
> *After reading through all 7 pages. I got my original question answered and then some. But I read one person say that, "His intention was always to hop" and another person go on to say"He's got more money in his motor than most have in their cars...etc" and "There's big money in his chrome work"
> ......now after hearing all this, the conclusion I came to is that my man must be a FOOL!!! WTF....would you spend all that $$$ on engine, chrome, clean trunk, interior, and forget about a full frame wrap, and EXPECT TO HOP!!!. :buttkick:  :nono:
> I'm not hating, on just going by what was stated, and if what was stated was true, then my mans is a fuckin moron, and he deserved to have his shit pushed in.
> ...



 HATER!!!!!!!! 













:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Dec 28 2004, 01:27 AM
> *please tell me you were kidding.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]2548676[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowcut69 (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 29 2004, 03:58 PM
> *you guys are harsh! ........So if my interior isn't super top notch, then I shouldn't even bother huh?
> I give the guy credit for bringing his ride out, and hopping it! It may or may not have been finished, but looks like he just wanted to have a lil fun.
> -I do agree that money spent on the chrome suspension, could have went to other things like a stronger frame, interior, and $400 window switches :biggrin:
> [snapback]2554139[/snapback]​*


i agree money can go to other places 1, theres no window switch worth $400 BUT TO EACH HIS OWN AND THIS IS THE CASE WITH RON he and the key word is he its his car custom to him his style his flavor .the car is nice hope he brings it back ,all this negativity is what give hydraulics a bad name not the cars its all for fun KEEP IT IN THE AIR


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 14 2005, 02:45 PM
> *you think hangin in cali makes you somethan?    your brother went and hung with car club members,i am sure that made it alot eaisier to fit in there .
> [snapback]2604297[/snapback]​*


No your right it doesn't make you someone.But he went and most of the time was rollin by himself going to poeples houses and all the shops down there .And hung on chrenshaw on sunday night ,something dan could never do.Anyway whats up with you guys you got some new shit coming out this year?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 14 2005, 08:51 PM
> *After reading through all 7 pages. I got my original question answered and then some. But I read one person say that, "His intention was always to hop" and another person go on to say"He's got more money in his motor than most have in their cars...etc" and "There's big money in his chrome work"
> ......now after hearing all this, the conclusion I came to is that my man must be a FOOL!!! WTF....would you spend all that $$$ on engine, chrome, clean trunk, interior, and forget about a full frame wrap, and EXPECT TO HOP!!!. :buttkick:  :nono:
> I'm not hating, on just going by what was stated, and if what was stated was true, then my mans is a fuckin moron, and he deserved to have his shit pushed in.
> ...


Look bro i'll explain it one more time for you.He had that frame wrapped like 3or 4 years ago,back then no one in stl was doing good frame wraps so he went where most poeple in stl went.Lowriding never stops,year after year there are new things out.And almost everyone i know has had to go back and do something that was allready done ,to get it to the new way of doing things like(molded a-arms or telescopic cylinders or streching the crossmember)are some examples.Then he put the body back on the frame had it painted and put the motor back in,and like most poeple that took time.So by the time he brought the car to us he was ready to be out that summer,we told him he needed a frame but he didn't want to go threw another year of waiting while a frame was done and have to have it all switched over.So he told us go ahead and do it and he'll redo it next year.And thats what he is doing now,his frame is done right and it is at the powder coater right now.And he is also redoing the interior and alot more chrome.This is the problem with layitlow theres always someone talking shit on someone else's shit.Why do you care about his car it's his money and his car.More power to him if he has money to burn like that.And i can pomise you when it's done this time it will still be on the bumper and will be even better than before.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Your right, I don't care cuz it is his car, but in my humble opinion I think it was pretty damn foolish to go that route, regardless if he had money to burn or not. This is a public lowrider forum and I along w/ others are just stating our opinion(s)
...........So the body was taken off the frame, but it just wasn't wrapped right?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 15 2005, 08:23 AM
> *Your right, I don't care cuz it is his car, but in my humble opinion I think it was pretty damn foolish to go that route, regardless if he had money to burn or not. This is a public lowrider forum and I along w/ others are just stating our opinion(s)
> ...........So the body was taken off the frame, but it just wasn't wrapped right?
> [snapback]2606962[/snapback]​*


No problems here man just telling how it happend.Yea the body was takin off and i guess you could say it had a frame wrap.The whole frame was done in little 3-4 inch pieces with 3/16 metal,but they did miss alot of areas.And like i said we told him he needed a frame but he was cool with just puttin it together for that summer,knowing he would mess it up.And knowing he was going to redo it next year.But now he is doing it right, the new frame is done with 3/8 all the way to the X and 3/4 up front so he's all good now.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 15 2005, 12:52 AM
> *No your right it doesn't make you someone.But he went and most of the time was rollin by himself going to poeples houses and all the shops down there .And hung on chrenshaw on sunday night ,something dan could never do.Anyway whats up with you guys you got some new shit coming out this year?
> [snapback]2606633[/snapback]​*


yes we have a new street car for cp and the uppgrades on the orange 76
i am finally going to finish a car mainly to cruise but it'll hop a bit :biggrin: 

looking forward to all the shit talkin this year at black sunday.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 15 2005, 04:31 PM
> *yes we have a new street car for cp and the  uppgrades on the orange 76
> i am finally going to finish a car mainly to cruise but it'll hop a bit :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thats cool,i'm doing the same with my 98 lincoln.It's a single with 6 batteries.I'm sick of always doing more to my car and not being able to just roll so thats what i did this car for ,once it's done it's done.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

http://streetriderskc.com/

nice website! Who did it?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jan 14 2005, 03:31 AM
> *is it a secret? it looks like a metalic light blue that i've seen on a lot of impalas
> [snapback]2604100[/snapback]​*


IT'S ACTUALLY A MIXTURE OF 3 COLORS!!!!


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

Its actually a factory ford color. I have the code at work because I mixed him some of it! It contains about 7 different colors and pearls.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 15 2005, 06:57 PM
> *http://streetriderskc.com/
> 
> nice website! Who did it?
> [snapback]2607537[/snapback]​*



A friend of mine,he works on computers for a livin.he did a really good job the only problem was that when he did it for us we had just started so we didn't have much to put on there.We are redoing it right now and it will have way more stuff on it to look at.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Jan 15 2005, 03:43 PM
> *Its actually a factory ford color.  I have the code at work because I mixed him some of it!  It contains about 7 different colors and pearls.
> [snapback]2608148[/snapback]​*


no it's not a ford color on a chevy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 15 2005, 08:08 PM
> *A friend of mine,he works on computers for a livin.he did a really good job the only problem was that when he did it for us we had just started so we didn't have much to put on there.We are redoing it right now and it will have way more stuff on it to lot at.
> [snapback]2608996[/snapback]​*


"stay of the meth"??????????????? :uh:


----------



## dropincaddy (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2005, 10:23 PM
> *All anybody has to do is look at your posts on here ,in more than half of them you always make comments about us. so who is on whos mind?And as far as you punking tino thats what you would like people on here to think,thats why you didn't say anything about it because you know you bitched out.I'm sure tino would meet you anytime ******,but you don't want to fight right you like to just act bad on here.
> p.s if you don't care quit talking about us.
> 
> ...


you know suburban swingin all im sayin is your were taking all the credit for rons
car when it hit good camacho bros all day, is what you were yelling not to hate 
but when it buckled oops.. you got to take the good with the bad... and by the way if you
guys are doing the frame this time take the credit. if it holds up if not dont claim it, 
no problem good luck ron and 314 all day.....
being all that said and keeping the peace just to talk i know a couple tiny"s that got
punked a few times and bottom line your bro knew who to go to and who not to
go to because me myself would and could kick his ass and yours and the ex owner
of ex-caliber would do the same so if you want to do it... come to mine or ex-calibers lets do it, if not you need to let it go and stop stirring all this shit up period...,,,, being that said good luck to all stl and kc shops and clubs in the 05..

will see you at easter show in stl let us know if its going down lOL......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

"Your love is a streetriders thing." ARE YOU BITING??????? :angry: 
:uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dropincaddy_@Jan 18 2005, 08:24 PM
> *you know suburban swingin all im sayin is your were taking all the credit for rons
> car when it hit good camacho bros all day, is what you were yelling not to hate
> but when it buckled oops.. you got to take the good with the bad... and by the way if you
> ...


Well lets see,i haven't been on here for a long time.And when i did get back on like always dan was talking shit on us,so just like you would do if someone was talking shit on you guys i talked some shit back.If we would have closed it would have been a none stop joke on here.But since it was the other way around no one said shit not even us.But when i did say something about it he got pissed.As far as the ass kickings,i'm 32 and would like to think i'm out of that kind of high school shit.And tino on his own went to dans for shit dan said to him.And you can ask mike he nows how tino is.Win or lose he don't take shit from no one.Me and mike have talked about this alot both sides have there own piont of view about who is better.My own thought is that both sides can do the same shit,it's alot of bullshit for nothing.And dans more often than not the one that starts it.At usac i thought everything went cool then the same night he's on here talking about how they clowned us knowing that our monte was higher and tinos was higher in the hopp.86 is as high as we are going so i'm sure you guys will have something higher but really that doesn't matter it's supposed to be for fun right.Like i've always told you i don't know you enough to have problems with you.And i agree i hope everyone has their car ready and out for this year that would be a first.And for the record we aren't doing his frame he had father chuck do it over there because at the time we were backed up,but we did do the powder coating.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 18 2005, 09:10 PM
> *"Your love is a streetriders thing."  ARE YOU BITING??????? :angry:
> :uh:
> [snapback]2617587[/snapback]​*


Don't be mad brother it just sounds better that way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

Father chuck didn't do his frame. A different chuck did his frame.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

probly no frame wrap and a dozen batts in tha rear. I hate seeing nice cars like that.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 18 2005, 09:46 PM
> *Don't be mad brother it just sounds better that way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2619694[/snapback]​*


JIVE TURKEYS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

easter .... hmmm? .... need more info .... 

will see you at easter show in stl let us know if its going down lOL......
[snapback]2617411[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Jan 19 2005, 07:45 PM
> *Father chuck didn't do his frame.  A different chuck did his frame.
> [snapback]2621160[/snapback]​*


Sorry about that he told me that was his name on here,but anyway someone named chuck is doing it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> easter .... hmmm? .... need more info ....
> 
> will see you at easter show in stl let us know if its going down lOL......
> [snapback]2617411[/snapback]​


[snapback]2621297[/snapback]​[/quote]

I don't now about easter ,we always hit up stl shows but they don't come to k.c.? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I don't think it's even a show more like just poeple hanging out.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I'LL SEE YOUR LINCOLN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 20 2005, 06:11 PM
> *I'LL SEE YOUR LINCOLN!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2624879[/snapback]​*


You coming out to play with us hicks????My lincoln sould be there,why you want to hopp.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 20 2005, 08:47 PM
> *You coming out to play with us hicks????My lincoln sould be there,why you want to hopp.
> [snapback]2627185[/snapback]​*


DON'T WANNA HURT YOUR FEELINGS ON THE HOP!!! I'M GOING JUST TO FLOSS!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 21 2005, 06:02 PM
> *DON'T WANNA HURT YOUR FEELINGS ON THE HOP!!!  I'M GOING JUST TO FLOSS!!!!!
> [snapback]2628682[/snapback]​*


I bet you won't come,but if you do holla ahead of time and we can take you out to do some good old cow tippin. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 22 2005, 06:00 AM
> *I bet you won't come,but if you do holla ahead of time and we can take you out to do some good old cow tippin. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2631111[/snapback]​*


For the poeple that said his car wasn't shit.
[attachmentid=100309]
[attachmentid=100311]
[attachmentid=100312]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:0 :0


----------

